# Quattro Sport



## qsadz (Nov 21, 2009)

I have recently purchased a 2005 quattro sport, i was wondering if anyone has any tips of how to best clean the steering wheel??


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Ask http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=31 here


----------



## qsadz (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------

